# IE Problem



## Dukewh (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.

Ich habe auf einer Seite eine Druckfunktion eingebaut, die mit Firefox so funktioniert wie es soll,aber mit IE (7 / 8) und Opera nicht reagiert.


```
*<script*language="javascript">
*function*openWindow(url,*w,*h)
*{
****var*padding;
****(navigator.appName*==*"Microsoft*Internet*Explorer")*?*(padding*=*10)*:*(padding*=*0);

****var*screenw*=*screen.availWidth;
****var*screenh*=*screen.availHeight;
****var*winw*=*(w*+*15*+*padding);
****var*winh*=*(h*+*15*+*padding);
****var*posx*=*(screenw*/*2)*-*(winw*/*2);
****var*posy*=*(screenh*/*2)*-*(winh*/*2);

****var*mywin*=*window.open(url,"mywin","top="+posy+",left="+posx+",width="+winw+",height="+winh+",menubar=yes,locationbar=no,statusbar=no,resizable=yes,toolbar=no,dependent=yes,scrollbars=yes");
****mywin.focus();
*}
</script>
```

und der Aufruf


```
*<p*align="center"><a*title="Print*View"*onclick="openWindow('index2.php?option=com_estateagent&act=object&task=showEO&id=<?php*echo*$this->id;?>',*
640,*720);"*href="javascript:*void(0);">Print</a>
```

kann da wer einen Fehler finden??

Gruss Werner


----------



## AmunRa (8. Okt 2009)

Java ist nicht JAvaScript

du bist im falschen Forum


----------



## 0x7F800000 (8. Okt 2009)

Dukewh hat gesagt.:


> kann da wer einen Fehler finden??



Hier wär' der gröbste fehler schonmal beschrieben: http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/5566-java-ist-nicht-javascript.html


----------



## maki (8. Okt 2009)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Geeeee (8. Okt 2009)

Dukewh hat gesagt.:


> kann da wer einen Fehler finden??


ne, aber viele Sterne und JS 
_(den konnte ich gerade nicht so liegen lassen)_


----------

